# Rare OS



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

While i was digging around i stumbled onto these 15s i forgot i had. Man the good old days boy do i miss them.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like a couple of Lunar amps there as well! Nice stash!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes sir im a big fan of Lunar Amplifiers


----------



## LunarDD (May 17, 2009)

Man I was talking to someone the other day about those woofers . Then I was like I don't know what the heck I did with them. Now I remember! !!!! Lol You don't want to sell them?


----------

